# Scientist infected with computer virus



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://news.techworld.com/personal-...rus/?cmpid=TD1N1&no1x1&cmpid=sbslashdotrplant



> A British scientist claims to have become the first human to be infected by a computer virus, in an experiment he says has important implications for the future of implantable technology.
> 
> Dr Mark Gasson from the University of Reading infected a computer chip which was then implanted in his hand with the virus and then transmitted it to a PC to prove that malware can move between human and computer.
> 
> Chips that can be implanted into the body have been around for a while, and Gasson uses one in place of a security pass to gain secure access to the building, and to activate his mobile phone. But he says the implications for computer viruses in implants are far-reaching, and could potentially affect those with pacemakers and other medical devices.


.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Make sure you run AV scans against your pet's locator chips (wirelessly, I presume), eh?

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

lotuseclat79 said:


> make sure you run av scans against your pet's locator chips (wirelessly, i presume), eh?
> 
> -- tom


: -))


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Good idea to keep those latex gloves handy when using a computer. And maybe spray the kb with Lysol once in a while, too. After all, those viruses can probably leap and infections can spread to people or machines by just being in the vicinity of an infected USB drive.

It's all in how they phrase the headline, isn't it? Interesting article, but it's only going to spread the misconceptions that already exist. Just look at the questions that come in about viruses and it's pretty clear that people already think they live, that they exist and have some sort of life even when a machine is off, and that they have self-motive power. They know how to hide to evade capture, and probably have rudimentary thoughts, evil ones, no doubt. They are tiny Kim Jong Il's. Only they apparently need no source of energy (or imported French wines) to operate.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

More on the story

http://blog.jgc.org/2010/05/inside-rfid-virus.html

.


----------

